# Asus A7V333-X und  Athlon 2600XP Barton



## baldhead (28. Dezember 2003)

Hi, ich bin neu hier und gleich brauche ich eure Hilfe  
Es geht um folgendes, ich habe ein neues CPU gekauft, ein Athlon 2600XP, bis jetzt habe ich ein Athlon 2000XP, und es hat ganz gut funktioniert. Seit ich den neuen CPU eingebaut habe stürzt mein Computer nach ungefähr 20-30Min. ab. Normalerweise hätte ich gesagt, es liegt an meinem Motherboard, oder ist der CPU kaputt, aber ich nutze ein NoName Speicher (DDR 333MHz, 2x256), der Athlon 2000XP arbeitet mit 133Mhz und der neue Athlon 2600XP (Barton) mit 166Mhz. Ich gehe davon aus das der CPU o.k ist, kann es sein das der Speicher nicht "mitmacht“?
Mein Motherboard erkennt der neue Athlon ohne Probleme (neuste Update), und die Temperatur ist auch o.k (unter 50Grad).
Weiß jemand ein Rat?


----------



## SpitfireXP (29. Dezember 2003)

Hallo  baldhead.

Ich kenne dein Problem, denn ich habe es auch.
Und ich weiß was es ist.

Soll ich es dir mal erzählen?  

Das Problem ist der Chipsatz. Der unterstützt der FSB 333 nicht so ganz.
Ich habe auch den 2600+ auf einem A7v333 mit Raid. Nach 20 - 30 minuten habe ich einen freeze.
Das problem ist, das die Boards meines Wissens den FSB 333 erst ab der Board revision 1.04 richtig unterstützen. Alles darunter kann eben diesen Fehler haben. Mir wurde gesagt, das ab der Revision eine andere Northbridge verbaut wurde. Die aussage habe ich zumindest von Asus bekommen.

Du hast jetzt mehrere Möglichkeiten.

Erstens: Du läßt die CPU bei einem FSB von 266 laufen, und hast wieder einen 2000+

Zweitens: Du kausft dir ein neues Board. Das A7V600 ist nicht schlech, und kostet so um die 80€. Hat aber probleme mit ATI 9600Pro karten.
Du kannst dir aber auch ein neues A7V333  kaufen. Achte dabei aber auf die Revision. Das hätte den Vorteil, das du dein System nicht neu Installieren mußt..

Drittens: Du stellst den FSB langsam in 1-2Mhz schritten höher und höher. Irgendwann hast du den für dein Board maximalen FSB herausgefunden. Bei mir ist das 155 Mhz. Ich stelle ihn aber immer um 2Mhz runter, um ein wenig sicherheit zu haben. 

Ich hoffe, das ich dir helfen konnte. Du kast zwar die -x Version, aber ich denke mal, das das egal ist.
Wenn du noch fragen haben solltest, stelle sie einfach.

Ansonsten wünsche ich dir noch einen  guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr. ;-)


----------



## baldhead (29. Dezember 2003)

@ SpitfireXP  danke für deine Antwort, aber das Problem habe ich gelöst.
Mein Motherboard unterstützt FSB 333 weil ich die neue Update gemacht habe, eben 1.04, so, das Problem war mein Kühler, ich habe ein neues gekauft, und der  nicht richtig, ich weiß auch nicht warum, es ist ein Spire Whisperock IV. Ich werde ihm noch überprüfen. Ich habe mein alter Kühler eingebaut und sehe da, das Problem ist weg. 
Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## SpitfireXP (29. Dezember 2003)

Kein Ding


----------

